# can hedgehogs eat....



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what veg can aph's eat? i cannot find my sheet with info on at home so thought someone could just quickly remind me...

can they have cucumber?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty sure they can. This website gives you some advice of what they should eat. Hedgie Hut | Alaskan African Pygmy Hedgehog Breeder 
Mine has go cat indoor cat food, mealies and chicken (won't touch it though :S), and bits of whatever fruit and veg we have..apple, carrot, plums, etc... i don't think fruit and veg is their natural food but as the website says they aren't in the wild, so a bit of fruit or veg would be good. 

Jazz..


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Copied from a sticky from - Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

Mashed potatoe, carrot, scrabled/boiled egg (no milk) mashed swede, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas, melon, strawberries, mashed bannana, apple, apricots and mango are all good for hogs

Grapes, raisins, avocado, citrus fruits, onions & garlic are a no go. 

Hope this has helped. : victory:

EDIT: Also read they can have small amounts of cucumber but not to much as the high water content might give them diareahh


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thank you... just given my 2 some mashed nana and a strawberry.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> thank you... just given my 2 some mashed nana and a strawberry.


 
Question is....did he eat it?? Our fella pure protien freak although do try him with fruit/veg etc to no avail.

Dave.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine go mental for flat leaf parsley.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine won't touch anything apart from high quality cat biscuits and whiskas chicken pouches. Mrs lady hog loves grated cuttlebone on her food, but Mr hog doesn't...and that's it! They won't touch veg, eggs or any livefood! Picky little sods


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ha ha....nope neither did... mine too seem to be picky lil critters...


----------



## sophia_snail (Aug 28, 2010)

They are carnivores/insectivores so don't worry about them not touching veg! Just look at their teeth to realise chewing anything containing cellulose is a no no!


----------

